# تم حظر الفيس بوك عن المصريين NOW



## ebn.yaso3 (27 يناير 2011)

تم حظر الفيس بوك من قبل وزارة الداخلية 
والمصدر مني انا 

Server not found













Firefox can't find the server at www.facebook.com.








    *   Check the address for typing errors such as
          ww.example.com instead of
www.example.com

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## جيلان (27 يناير 2011)

هههههه اه اخدت بالى 
ربنا يستر بجد قلقانة جداا من الى جاى
كدة عشن يقطعو الاتصالات لانه موقع اتصال
ربنا يعدى الايام دى على خير


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

فعلا

محظوور


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يناير 2011)

بكره يمنعوا الهوا


----------



## bob (27 يناير 2011)

*فعلا ولاد الحلال ما سابوش لولاد الحلال حاجة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## noraa (27 يناير 2011)

هولو كا ن العيب فى الفيس بوك مكنش حد غلب


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 يناير 2011)

*قمة الديمقراطية المصرية 

بس ولو إحنا بنفتح الفيس عن طريق البروكسي
*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (27 يناير 2011)

انتظروني بعد دقائق وهقولكم ازاي تدخلوا الفيس بوك رغم حظرة بالشرح التفصيلي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر
> 
> نزلو ده وسطبوه من هنا
> 
> ...



_*دي طريقه فك الحظر وفتح الفيس 
من اخونا مينا كيوبيد ​*_


----------



## bob (27 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي علي المساعدة بس علي فكرة الfile عليه virus*


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 يناير 2011)

*افتحوا الفيس واي موقع محظور ببرنامج Hotspot Shield 

وده لينك تحميل البرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?5l16b59i27waa5g
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي علي المساعدة بس علي فكرة الfile عليه virus*



هو مش فايرس 
بس الانتي فايرس بيشوف النوع ده من البرامج علي انهم فايروسات


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (27 يناير 2011)

*uploaded_tamer2@ebnyaso3.rar
* (2.73 
MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/1DF3OM4VE3

الشرح داخل الملف .. بالصور
[FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] الان بعد انتهاء تحميل البرنامج عليك بفتح ايقونة التنصيب الرئيسيه . 
ستظهر لك هذه الرساله الوجوده فى الصوره التاليه : 

[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] عليك باختيار كلمة next 


[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] الان عليك بختيار كلمة next  .[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] والان عليك عليك باختيار كلمة install كما موضح بالصوره .[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] والان اصبحنا  قد قتربنا من الخطوه الاخيره  كما موضوح بالصوره التاليه :[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] 
كل ما عليك فعله فى هذه الصوره ضع  علامة صح حتى تظهر لك ايقونة البرنامج على التولبار ..ثم اضغط كلمة finish  .[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica] الان قد انتهينا من مرحلة تنصيب البرنامج بشكل سلسل لا توجد فيه اى صعوبه . 
بمجرد الضغط على كلمة finish ستجد ان البرنامج اصبح موجود امامك فى التولبار . واصبحت نافذة البرنامج موجوده امامك بشكل مباشر على الشاشه وهنا ناتى الى عمليه 
[/FONT][/FONT]







  [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica]بعدها هتفتحة وهتلاقيه تحت في شريط الادوات هتدوس عليه كليك يمين وتختار كلمةchange ip 
[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica]وهنا هيتغير الاي بي بتاعك حسب نوع البلد فرنسا امريكا المانيا وغيرها 
[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma,Arial (Arabic), Arial, Helvetica]زي الصورة دي بالظبط ي
[/FONT][/FONT]


```
24.10.208.116:3128
196.214.86.162:3128
190.204.165.234:8080
202.112.50.61:3128
196.214.86.178:3128
180.246.229.113:8080
91.201.177.245:3128
92.53.119.67:81
147.102.82.32:3128
186.109.84.133:3128
208.66.145.233:8080
118.98.164.10:3128
61.247.46.7:8080
89.184.39.190:8080
187.105.9.243:3128
118.137.123.6:8080
119.110.69.54:8080
180.211.93.98:80
187.103.105.211:8080
111.95.134.102:8080
220.247.168.151:3128
189.3.210.230:8080
202.53.171.140:80
77.48.132.221:8080
110.164.173.176:3128
72.249.29.3:8080
200.84.203.19:3128
201.211.192.118:8080
213.111.243.117:3128
79.120.209.142:8080
58.141.101.5:8000
189.80.248.132:808
186.200.12.5:80
78.110.10.106:8080
200.132.38.6:8080
189.19.251.200:3128
76.127.132.152:80
180.246.124.251:8080
190.95.156.133:3128
189.3.177.146:8080
125.160.93.64:80
67.23.24.193:80
122.183.208.118:8080
118.96.151.188:8080
115.160.178.253:80
12.189.158.84:8080
180.246.126.243:3128
125.163.201.154:8080
68.41.4.237:3128
168.226.35.105:80
180.211.92.118:80
186.207.136.207:3128
110.164.214.118:3128
180.241.250.39:8080
187.75.132.114:3127
182.72.141.6:8080
187.105.196.183:3128
125.163.239.139:8080
182.23.16.166:8080
184.106.158.216:3128
187.62.226.46:3128
189.3.101.84:3128
189.8.13.11:3128
187.59.80.46:3128
187.72.224.193:8080
189.10.233.50:3128
189.17.0.35:8000
190.69.93.19:3128
192.71.228.5:80
190.199.225.249:8080
190.95.155.194:8080
190.202.251.33:8080
200.181.30.37:8080
178.79.130.180:80
201.18.79.193:3128
195.205.9.206:8080
203.153.117.81:8888
202.6.224.84:8080
200.155.36.138:3128
202.152.57.180:8080
212.60.210.32:3128
219.111.52.191:80
190.36.179.175:3128
202.149.24.216:80
61.19.114.18:8080
213.93.34.216:8080
122.169.108.205:808
24.251.198.110:3128
49.0.7.166:80
75.109.212.192:8080
84.204.36.106:8000
77.94.72.139:8080
83.216.184.132:8080
217.73.161.146:80
81.9.97.45:3128
78.138.43.203:8080
210.247.241.17:3128
93.125.0.101:3128
95.56.229.66:3128
95.56.229.202:3128
93.174.81.194:3128
195.70.145.15:8000
89.218.95.86:3128
85.234.96.10:3128
125.162.92.234:3128
196.214.86.218:3128
201.238.226.234:3128
123.108.103.102:8081
125.167.182.44:80
211.136.83.118:808
203.140.36.34:80
91.98.154.113:8080
67.99.190.246:3128
110.138.55.206:8080
41.223.216.11:80
86.63.166.115:8080
187.115.52.40:3128
223.27.145.10:3128
93.81.254.73:8081
110.137.140.215:8080
110.138.29.133:8080
190.204.172.107:80
196.202.86.218:8080
180.247.4.194:8080
110.164.208.187:8080
111.1.0.52:3128
113.161.77.124:8080
180.243.191.83:80
110.54.131.249:80
111.110.48.86:80
174.129.35.154:3128
187.17.173.9:8088
118.96.128.74:3128
115.248.202.21:8080
110.139.170.109:3128
189.89.69.209:3128
189.47.169.179:3128
125.162.92.234:80
187.93.64.106:3128
190.41.60.93:8080
200.107.58.28:8080
189.75.14.175:80
190.236.141.219:3128
125.46.74.185:3128
200.172.58.195:3128
196.213.214.234:8080
190.235.216.114:3128
200.214.248.130:8081
201.18.5.90:3128
213.42.178.199:80
217.219.32.218:8000
190.234.160.93:3128
60.29.131.18:3128
222.124.223.42:8080
118.98.221.139:3128
200.196.42.124:80
59.181.100.51:8088
77.252.80.180:8080
81.219.228.196:8080
222.189.211.66:1337
202.164.211.75:8080
95.59.140.206:3128
96.4.142.35:80
187.58.242.154:8080
187.6.55.28:8080
201.50.112.55:8080
119.235.249.6:8080
94.198.47.6:3128
194.12.240.149:1080
85.159.232.231:80
110.138.181.133:3129
203.104.29.198:80
190.39.110.226:80
220.189.209.244:3128
156.17.183.139:8080
200.241.250.1:8080
190.129.94.215:80
196.214.86.179:3128
200.150.182.92:8080
85.9.105.243:3128
201.249.86.28:8080
78.28.220.164:8080
173.203.199.230:3128
110.138.248.85:8080
221.122.60.237:80
110.138.208.191:8080
79.133.86.111:3128
186.215.212.123:8080
173.255.205.165:80
187.141.76.5:8080
187.32.86.150:3128
110.139.250.55:80
189.59.13.90:8080
187.20.82.107:8080
187.5.98.10:3128
115.178.51.131:8080
190.15.204.18:8000
195.189.241.10:3128
122.154.140.93:3128
190.189.120.17:8080
190.235.215.73:8080
62.32.33.252:3128
190.236.167.100:3128
200.192.248.11:8080
195.182.77.44:3128
122.225.11.135:3128
196.1.123.252:8080
201.24.222.2:80
202.73.227.141:3128
203.114.104.229:3128
200.211.102.2:8080
203.190.52.220:8080
213.169.66.217:3128
219.143.216.119:3128
200.155.36.137:3128
60.250.103.110:8080
65.111.177.63:3128
211.239.84.234:80
213.255.204.154:8080
63.230.221.51:80
85.90.213.253:8080
77.232.139.187:80
91.99.186.178:8080
93.86.162.100:8080
84.72.71.238:80
95.141.138.66:3128
61.19.153.122:8080
71.169.82.62:8080
94.189.225.175:80
202.162.194.213:80
201.252.254.98:3128
218.186.16.10:80
190.73.72.94:8080
88.204.168.230:3128
118.97.67.68:8080
87.236.26.5:8080
122.200.149.24:3128
89.218.117.122:3128
164.151.130.230:80
59.39.67.158:8080
200.44.225.222:8080
58.69.62.138:8080
188.113.128.122:3128
110.138.208.116:8008
121.100.25.14:8080
110.138.248.85:3128
110.137.100.250:3128
110.137.119.86:3128
125.167.182.44:3128
187.4.199.18:3128
186.125.158.194:3128
189.113.72.254:8080
187.85.167.154:8080
189.59.13.98:8080
184.106.129.168:8081
189.59.64.35:3128
189.86.88.200:8080
201.16.244.186:3128
190.147.197.35:3128
190.235.129.78:3128
200.220.198.50:8080
110.139.250.55:3128
201.240.119.137:3128
196.1.125.68:8080
202.138.234.241:8080
189.63.44.152:3128
203.208.31.160:3128
202.86.204.37:3128
210.212.194.60:3128
72.234.141.95:80
212.45.5.172:3128
203.29.27.5:3128
201.6.154.254:3128
41.160.153.182:8080
201.70.129.82:3128
41.205.88.206:8080
77.104.103.242:8080
190.204.174.70:8080
77.245.225.10:3128
81.222.249.100:8080
61.161.111.111:808
74.76.98.241:8080
59.38.32.17:3128
87.117.135.86:80
24.225.5.54:8080
213.47.188.146:8080
193.86.110.161:8080
189.4.227.113:8080
77.78.3.83:9090
124.40.250.53:8080
201.31.219.19:6588
66.119.96.1:8888
201.65.61.26:3128
85.9.96.225:8080
182.72.138.178:3128
77.220.0.76:8080
82.179.113.19:3128
189.3.148.162:3128
200.124.228.49:3128
121.52.87.152:8080
118.96.30.52:8080
203.30.254.186:3128
74.63.225.134:3128
111.68.24.146:8080
118.116.146.52:8080
119.2.42.166:8080
110.138.192.222:80
118.96.248.78:8080
144.135.18.205:80
118.137.41.144:8080
125.167.236.221:3128
124.124.84.218:8080
61.7.150.75:80
125.163.250.89:8080
122.219.129.12:80
187.17.22.6:3128
187.73.31.1:8080
168.226.214.180:8080
189.61.227.88:8080
190.233.99.42:8080
190.16.163.185:8080
200.150.73.86:3128
196.32.193.83:80
200.149.134.204:3128
200.90.85.173:8080
189.12.245.207:8080
201.40.43.139:8080
201.242.246.127:8080
202.51.181.114:8080
168.167.155.116:3128
201.2.103.250:8080
189.31.143.218:3128
200.94.71.73:8080
95.56.229.194:3128
202.150.74.10:3128
218.62.119.230:8080
59.77.36.232:8080
61.18.12.39:8088
201.218.13.113:8080
90.182.35.210:8080
222.255.28.33:3128
200.74.245.15:8000
58.185.35.121:8080
95.56.229.190:3128
202.173.93.30:3128
89.108.171.10:3128
190.1.151.103:3128
82.200.225.194:3128
200.161.142.100:8080
190.37.100.176:3128
202.146.129.133:80
200.109.202.68:3128
200.165.105.204:3128
180.242.62.235:8080
110.138.101.195:8080
95.56.229.206:3128
187.17.168.132:3128
81.201.246.150:8080
88.53.113.235:3128
187.60.39.1:8080
112.78.43.74:8080
118.96.86.23:3128
118.97.75.226:3128
87.117.202.15:80
118.96.14.191:3128
122.183.92.35:3128
174.129.3.238:3128
187.141.172.121:8888
119.235.253.9:8080
125.165.167.140:8080
178.130.19.134:3128
180.243.89.69:8080
111.68.103.38:3128
195.188.173.161:8080
202.162.223.10:8080
187.54.119.20:8080
118.96.224.152:8080
189.56.85.43:3128
189.87.234.40:8080
190.206.104.6:3128
200.40.206.250:3128
201.49.56.102:3128
203.192.6.100:80
190.54.191.15:3128
210.212.55.194:3128
217.218.212.135:3128
200.149.233.17:3128
62.197.211.112:8080
66.211.60.4:8080
68.52.93.29:3128
219.142.118.46:3128
78.131.74.149:3128
95.140.120.242:8080
95.65.17.128:8080
98.191.225.174:3128
117.40.138.37:8080
87.250.112.158:8080
110.138.247.120:3128
220.232.236.109:3128
202.51.117.22:8888
93.185.193.173:3128
95.56.229.186:3128
95.56.229.214:3128
200.46.3.125:3128
203.153.25.218:8080
27.112.67.35:80
189.89.144.62:8080
12.173.119.75:8080
117.39.30.226:3128
110.139.197.249:8888
118.96.152.68:3128
110.138.146.30:8080
119.1.174.28:3128
178.74.69.6:3128
187.12.55.107:8080
125.166.151.149:8080
190.236.166.49:3128
187.54.224.116:80
200.125.191.110:8080
118.96.152.68:80
196.202.244.183:80
200.102.153.194:8080
200.199.141.206:8080
122.166.117.130:80
200.195.172.203:3128
194.94.69.94:3128
200.196.42.128:80
203.190.46.29:8080
195.82.157.220:8080
207.179.146.70:3128
200.196.234.26:8080
212.182.181.214:80
219.135.215.35:8080
212.200.208.137:8080
68.39.240.153:3128
41.189.36.26:3128
81.177.144.176:3128
41.134.81.234:80
121.37.32.235:8080
41.134.81.234:3128
80.191.114.204:80
195.226.254.161:8080
78.135.28.200:8080
125.165.187.224:8080
201.65.237.68:3128
89.218.95.38:3128
125.164.76.119:3128
200.70.32.210:3128
118.97.164.78:8080
189.89.149.42:8080
201.73.210.243:3128
118.96.134.87:8080
118.96.94.252:3128
202.58.161.182:80
180.247.4.194:80
166.111.139.21:8080
157.181.65.134:3128
184.106.189.175:3128
180.241.122.38:8080
186.42.185.58:3128
180.247.4.57:8080
180.249.60.110:8080
77.91.195.16:3128
189.113.69.170:3128
123.242.172.4:80
190.111.65.3:8080
186.125.191.170:3128
190.146.254.75:8080
189.77.29.29:8080
190.198.244.223:3128
200.196.42.131:80
196.214.86.180:3128
217.77.222.227:88
200.149.233.14:3128
218.203.176.126:8080
210.211.98.233:3128
222.243.214.142:808
183.181.14.2:80
201.75.114.38:8080
203.172.178.165:80
83.169.11.38:9000
81.29.244.65:8080
203.161.30.58:8080
94.41.92.27:8080
86.2.4.115:3128
64.34.197.103:8118
95.56.229.158:3128
95.56.229.86:3128
95.56.229.30:3128
118.98.213.10:3128
91.103.91.33:8080
72.234.141.29:80
118.96.152.68:8080
91.98.34.136:8080
82.205.191.99:3128
95.59.140.242:3128
82.162.244.186:3128
200.6.78.183:80
220.247.174.197:8080
118.96.91.45:80
118.96.147.181:8080
180.211.95.190:8080
110.137.56.112:8080
121.253.57.240:80
110.138.145.39:80
125.161.188.242:3128
189.42.192.154:3128
190.203.99.180:3128
189.22.180.162:3128
189.45.55.38:8080
89.191.242.43:8081
188.168.34.126:3128
186.207.157.84:3128
201.218.0.62:8080
201.57.171.171:3128
203.153.25.218:80
201.210.219.72:3128
201.242.203.144:8080
201.210.31.28:3128
217.66.189.22:8080
202.28.25.40:81
75.109.210.11:8080
82.137.254.173:3128
60.164.231.70:80
222.124.206.44:8080
110.138.215.48:80
190.201.198.62:3128
81.255.146.85:3128
202.143.140.250:8080
212.33.77.100:80
190.41.147.217:3128
201.219.17.24:8080
114.80.67.37:808
190.235.210.81:8080
118.97.55.123:8080
190.253.92.154:3128
193.198.185.3:8080
189.22.238.226:8080
201.22.184.4:8080
187.52.64.133:8080
217.6.45.79:80
201.80.176.112:3128
187.20.102.213:8080
190.202.117.251:3129
202.51.107.34:8080
67.19.20.162:3128
217.114.179.26:81
78.38.12.38:8080
202.69.97.186:8080
80.73.9.6:3128
190.26.93.234:3128
217.14.9.95:3128
82.138.28.230:3128
115.133.179.122:8080
200.35.37.63:8090
88.202.124.121:9090
66.71.245.162:80
202.138.240.237:3128
80.55.46.138:8080
190.202.94.226:8080
193.19.242.3:8888
202.162.223.10:3128
201.16.205.109:3128
116.255.24.45:8080
46.42.4.138:3128
118.96.80.123:8080
116.212.111.146:3128
189.111.127.115:8080
115.248.193.99:80
189.28.158.242:3128
98.206.42.228:3128
190.235.210.77:3128
196.210.211.109:3128
190.98.141.5:3128
222.124.217.170:8080
201.243.220.93:8080
221.204.254.172:4000
81.85.205.42:80
210.6.158.222:8080
61.19.50.236:8080
68.68.96.58:3128
201.209.75.251:8080
41.184.89.172:8080
78.83.169.151:8080
62.38.127.195:8080
208.67.253.172:80
187.49.221.26:80
76.73.18.108:3128
95.56.229.26:3128
66.195.233.149:444
60.241.215.253:8080
190.77.182.95:8080
60.48.248.163:8080
84.235.6.66:8080
208.66.145.233:80
217.19.112.185:8888
110.137.89.242:8080
119.235.48.67:3128
217.19.112.185:88
190.41.110.20:80
110.138.192.222:8080
120.29.156.11:8080
187.17.173.13:8088
125.163.167.155:8080
187.49.221.26:3128
125.167.26.123:80
189.77.233.150:3128
125.161.247.37:8080
190.7.62.59:8080
194.44.42.157:3128
189.111.112.219:8080
189.102.195.170:3128
189.3.184.78:3128
200.109.129.24:8080
187.115.162.6:3128
202.87.249.177:8080
115.252.89.9:3128
219.159.239.104:3128
222.60.8.66:80
59.46.67.106:8080
203.124.152.170:80
202.51.118.172:8080
220.194.44.141:80
59.34.17.236:8088
180.211.95.118:80
201.90.134.50:3128
82.200.190.250:3128
110.50.87.222:3128
110.139.62.27:8080
211.23.82.90:3128
116.236.0.210:1337
121.22.7.12:8080
123.231.18.1:3128
123.124.170.42:80
189.39.115.70:8080
190.68.248.178:3128
58.222.190.78:3128
71.184.80.117:3128
201.210.35.177:3128
189.57.247.250:8080
195.130.59.10:8888
124.192.56.190:80
190.233.106.25:8080
118.96.219.230:8888
201.245.110.138:8888
78.188.153.229:8080
193.164.103.18:80
125.163.59.12:8080
190.206.141.160:8080
218.85.136.119:80
110.137.188.148:3128
189.84.174.37:3128
202.51.107.37:8080
187.125.30.162:3128
201.12.129.59:3128
203.208.252.51:80
187.17.133.249:3128
202.137.6.206:3128
82.200.191.146:3128
60.51.176.162:8080
80.82.150.158:3128
209.159.147.196:80
202.137.6.194:3128
118.96.224.152:80
190.253.89.130:3128
76.74.239.9:8090
203.80.182.227:80
91.186.221.26:3128
200.150.80.116:8080
218.203.206.134:3128
189.87.128.37:8080
190.204.236.170:3128
196.201.211.145:80
118.96.8.196:8080
168.216.148.102:8888
95.56.247.98:3128
189.115.127.209:8080
189.126.219.86:8080
118.96.90.254:3128
110.137.63.246:80
195.113.226.246:80
190.207.29.90:8080
118.97.169.189:8080
202.171.34.234:3124
67.53.19.30:8080
203.81.185.242:8080
125.160.162.51:3128
195.64.226.252:3128
189.112.101.27:8080
115.248.193.99:8080
203.130.192.73:8080
210.44.126.14:3128
110.139.151.165:8080
218.25.99.135:808
190.220.72.15:8080
65.219.196.76:8080
201.240.234.155:8080
82.139.157.133:8080
187.0.71.48:3128
178.148.10.139:80
189.20.51.86:3128
121.52.72.136:3128
202.137.20.19:3128
80.253.155.58:8080
202.57.69.84:80
203.153.29.50:8888
110.139.240.78:8080
80.191.251.146:3128
201.57.54.82:8080
89.242.15.252:8080
190.235.210.81:80
119.252.162.121:8080
189.56.100.42:3128
189.60.109.171:3128
125.167.122.133:3128
196.12.47.8:3128
205.202.120.216:3128
80.50.137.118:8080
62.233.138.180:3128
200.58.202.67:8080
58.69.200.49:8000
187.105.39.35:3128
186.201.211.178:3128
187.75.234.182:3128
204.232.210.197:3128
190.40.30.6:3128
186.215.108.91:80
190.78.89.209:8080
118.96.150.138:3128
93.125.74.172:8080
196.216.71.122:3128
85.214.61.43:3128
189.72.230.140:8080
119.110.81.122:8080
193.87.164.120:8080
190.25.231.5:3128
38.101.133.10:8080
72.236.167.136:3128
190.41.135.204:3128
61.247.45.110:8080
89.239.181.238:3128
41.215.105.225:3128
62.38.127.193:8080
94.125.160.67:3128
211.101.55.183:808
50.18.59.239:80
58.119.6.163:80
149.135.70.237:80
89.222.134.197:3128
180.245.247.7:8080
95.56.248.234:3128
74.63.244.112:80
190.120.224.77:80
190.85.48.250:8080
110.137.63.246:8080
195.138.88.105:3128
178.33.109.155:3128
201.86.128.8:3128
203.153.218.242:3128
85.17.58.7:48882
211.139.10.183:80
202.43.95.9:8080
212.57.189.68:3128
202.112.49.247:3128
212.192.122.234:8000
213.4.106.164:8080
212.57.169.86:3128
74.207.249.78:3128
222.60.8.81:80
221.12.162.142:80
81.30.255.184:8080
220.247.174.196:8080
200.96.185.230:3128
92.46.254.30:3128
93.152.136.96:808
184.106.185.139:808
187.11.202.230:8000
122.170.100.15:3128
200.180.215.125:80
201.209.72.252:8080
110.136.162.148:80
201.120.135.60:8085
82.200.190.234:3128
200.87.35.242:8080
201.51.34.13:8080
89.165.124.174:3128
202.72.220.243:80
187.86.28.70:3128
200.165.90.210:8080
111.8.33.249:80
150.165.53.149:8080
118.96.231.97:3128
110.5.98.158:3128
186.42.191.178:80
187.92.85.243:3128
222.124.198.145:3128
213.151.33.57:3128
189.30.89.31:8080
222.124.5.83:8080
89.222.213.81:8081
80.73.9.237:3128
111.68.29.234:3128
41.138.73.133:8080
190.220.72.15:80
46.107.210.29:3128
190.1.137.130:8080
213.145.147.131:3128
```
لازم تفتحة علي الاكسبلورر العادي يعني المتصفح العادي وليس الفاير فوكس


----------



## bob (27 يناير 2011)

سلام في كذا طريقة لفتح الفيس
the best way to open fb without sites and programs
open firefox>TOOLS>OPTIONS>ADVANCED>NETWORK>SETTING
manual proxy HTTP: 62.244.53.130 port 3128
mark use all protocols
ok
www.lisp4.facebook.com
انا جربتوا و شغال


----------



## elamer1000 (27 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> سلام في كذا طريقة لفتح الفيس
> the best way to open fb without sites and programs
> open firefox>TOOLS>OPTIONS>ADVANCED>NETWORK>SETTING
> manual proxy HTTP: 62.244.53.130 port 3128
> ...




*الف شكر 

اشتغل تمام

احلى تقييم

+++
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

هما خلاص قفلو النت كلللللللللللللله​


----------

